# Starting PPPoE connection at startup time

## zeke_j2007

Currently I am using pppoe-start, but I have to manually type this command after reboot. I rarely reboot computer but would like to have it started automatically. This is the content of my /etc/conf.d/net file:

```

config_ppp0=(

        "ppp"

)

link_ppp0="eth0"

plugins_ppp0=(

        "pppoe"

)

username_ppp0='username'

link_ppp0="pty 'pppoe'"

pppd_ppp0=(

        "mtu 1492"

        "mru 1492"

        "updetach"

        "noauth"

        "defaultroute"

        "ipcp-accept-remote"

        "ipcp-accept-local"

        "holdoff 1"

        "lcp-echo-interval 15"

        "lcp-echo-failure 3"

        "noaccomp"

        "noccp"

        "nobsdcomp"

        "nodeflate"

        "nopcomp"

        "novj"

        "novjccomp"

)

depend_ppp0=(

        need net.eth0

```

/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start prints:

FATAL: Module pppoe not found.

*       kernel does not support PPPoE

* ERROR:  cannot start netmount as net.ppp0 could not start

But I want to use user mode PPPoE and have emerged rp-pppoe. Kernel mode PPPoE marked as experimental and I think it is better to use user mode PPPoE. What's wrong with this config file?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

zeke_j2007,

Both the emerge and the in kernel pppoe make a kernel module.

The kernel allows it to be built it but with the emerge, it remains a module.

Add a line

```
pppoe
```

 to your /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 this will load the module at boot.

----------

## zeke_j2007

FATAL: Module pppoe not found.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

zeke_j2007,

Hmm - I must have the module name wrong. What kernel module do you load to make PPPoE work?

Use that name, whatever it is.

----------

## zeke_j2007

pppoe-start doesn't load any modules, lsmod prints empty list. Are you sure it should load modules? I think loading module is kernel mode pppoe but not user mode.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

zeke_j2007,

There is no difference between kernel mode pppoe and user mode pppoe, except possibly the version of the code in the emerge and the kernel.

The build process says to me

```
checking for Linux 2.4.X kernel-mode PPPoE support... no

*** Your kernel does not appear to have built-in PPPoE support,

*** but I will build the kernel-mode plugin anyway.

checking packing order of bit fields... reversed
```

Thats a reference to the replacement for a kernel module. It still runs in kernel space.

As you say, there is no kernel module to load with modprobe.

From looking at the list of files installed, you need to run 

```
/usr/sbin/pppoe-start
```

to bring up pppoe.

Normally, services have a script in /etc/init.d that is added to rc-update to start them. You can make a symbolic link for that purpose but it will be missing the ordering statements, so it may start itself ok but after the things that depend on it.

----------

## mrness

ppp baselayout module don't use rp-pppoe at all, therefore you have to activate PPPoE kernel support in order to use this baselayout module for your PPPoE connection. 

Don't worry, it is rock stable (I use it on one of my servers).

----------

## enzobelmont

place 

 *Quote:*   

> pppoe-start 

 

in /etc/conf.d/local.start

and 

 *Quote:*   

> pppoe-start 

 

in /etc/conf.d/local.stop

then add local to your default run level

```
rc-update add local default 
```

after this yous system will do a pppoe-start every boot and pppoe-stop every reboot/shutdown.

sorry my english...  :Wink: 

----------

## vampirex

 *Quote:*   

> pppoe-start 

 

in /etc/conf.d/local.stop

should be: stop (I guess)

Just for record.

----------

